# [EMERGE] Connexion à 10Ko/s (résolu)

## coriolan2

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un soucis... que j'ai résolu par l'intermédiaire d'un script trouvé sur internet mais... devoir attendre le lendemain pour utiliser un programme...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vous avez compris... j'ai une connexion qui tourne autour des 5 à 10 Ko/s (quelque fois moins)... et avec gentoo... c'est pas l'idéal. Sauf que je ne baisse pas les bras et je me tape des allers retours de chez moi au campus pour faire mes mise à jour...  :Embarassed: 

Ce qui m'énerve le plus c'est quand j'ai besoin d'un programme, je suis bloqué parceque, tenter de le télécharger chez moi... c'est déjà peine perdue... (dans le cas de gros trucs qui demandent des tonnes de dépendances)

Je suis allé voir les distfiles sur les sites ftp (je voulais tous les coltiner dans mon dd) et je me demandais pourquoi est ce qu'ils ne faisaient que 200 Mo ?! La dernière fois que j'ai fait un emerge world, j'ai du me taper 500 Mo à trimballer. Où se trouve le reste ? Qu'est ce que j'ai manqué ?

Comment faire pour, après avoir fait la mise à jour de portage, télécharger tout ce qu'il y a dedans... sans pour autant les installer... je veux juste avoir un mini serveur gentoo à la maison  :Cool:  que je mettrais à jour toutes les fin de semaines au lieu d'avoir à transporter mon disque dur à tout bout de champs dès que j'ai besoin de faire une installation.

Merci beaucoup pour vos lumières  :Exclamation: Last edited by coriolan2 on Fri Jun 17, 2005 7:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Hum, l'option --fetchonly ou -f d'emerge semble te convenir : il ne fait que telecharger les tar.gz  dans ton repertoire distfiles, masi ne compile pas.

Au passage, ceci estr mentionné dans le handbook il me semble, et assurément dans la documentation

----------

## arlequin

Pour éviter les mauvaises surprises, choisis plutôt :

```
       --fetch-all-uri (-F)

              Instead  of  doing any package building, just perform fetches for all packages (the main package as

              well as all dependencies), grabbing all potential files.
```

qui est plus exhaustif.

----------

## coriolan2

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Hum, l'option --fetchonly ou -f d'emerge semble te convenir : il ne fait que telecharger les tar.gz  dans ton repertoire distfiles, masi ne compile pas.
> 
> Au passage, ceci estr mentionné dans le handbook il me semble, et assurément dans la documentation

 

Je crois que je me suis mal exprimé ou fait mal comprendre... En gros, ce que je recherche ne se trouve pas au niveau des options d'emerge. En réalité, ce que je veux ressemble à un :

emerge -pf *

'p' parce que comme je l'ai dit, c'est peine perdue pour moi d'aller faire tout ça avec ma connexion : j'ai donc besoin de toutes les urls pour les traiter sur le campus

'*' pour dire tout l'arbre : mais je ne crois pas que ça puisse fonctionner comme ça.

J'ai cherché dans le handbook mais ils ne précisent que comment mettre à jour une machine. Et moi ce que je recherche en gros c'est comment se faire un "petit serveur gentoo" (~= je veux tous les fichiers qu'emerge aura besoin pour installer quoi que ce soit). Tant que je ne change pas l'arbre de portage, tout ce que j'aurais télécharger (par cette méthode) sera toujours valable : est ce que ce que je viens de dire est juste ?

Donc, à chaque fois que je me ferai une mise à jour de portage, je demanderai de tout télécharger. Et ensuite, en rentrant  à la maison, je pourrais faire mes emerge -uND world et toute installation de programme sans soucis. J'aurais moins d'allers et retours à faire durant une semaine.

Par ailleurs, dans le cas où ce que je voudrais faire est possible, ma question sur le taille d'une telle transaction est aussi importante.

Est ce que quelqu'un a eu le même souhait que moi  :Question:  :Exclamation:  ou qui m'a compris et sait comment s'y prendre  :Question:  :Exclamation:  ou qui est pleine de suggestions... je suis ouvert à tout  :Exclamation:   :Smile: 

Merci à tous

----------

## kopp

Hum, ok pardon, je viens de comprends, tu veux pas seulement les fichiers  correspondant au programmes déjà installés, mais la totalité de ceux disponible dasn l'arborescence (dans la limite d'une seule version par programme je pense)

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible, mais cela fait quand meme une taille très très importante de fichiers, et donc beaucoup demandé aux serveurs. Je ne suis pas sur qu'un tel truc soit autorisé...et je comprends qu'il n'en soit pas fait mention, la bande passante n'est pas gratuite...a mon avis, il n'a pas été implémanté de tel truc dans portage

Si t'es  motivé, tu peux tjs proposé a ton université de servir de mirroir gentoo  :Wink:  comme ça tu pourrais le prendre sur le réseau local ....

Désolé pour l'incompréhension de tout a l'heure

----------

## blasserre

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Si t'es  motivé, tu peux tjs proposé a ton université de servir de mirroir gentoo  comme ça tu pourrais le prendre sur le réseau local ....

 

+1

tu résoudrais ton problème avec classe  :Very Happy: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/source_mirrors.xml

----------

## coriolan2

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Si t'es  motivé, tu peux tjs proposé a ton université de servir de mirroir gentoo  comme ça tu pourrais le prendre sur le réseau local .... 
> 
> +1
> 
> tu résoudrais ton problème avec classe 
> ...

 

Salut !

Ce n'est pas grave pour l'incompréhension... c'est compréhensible... nous sommes sur un forum et je dois mieux m'exprimer si je veux bien me faire comprendre.

Donc, en gros, ce n'est pas possible sauf si mon université est un miroir... et il s'avère qu'il en est un...  :Laughing:  C'est d'ailleurs là dessus que je fais habituellement mes mises à jour.

Et maintenant ?! Quelle est la suite du programme ?! Comment se résoudrai mon problème ?!

Est ce que vous pouvez me donner une estimation de l'espace nécessaire ?

Merci à vous

----------

## bong

Ben dans ce cas, il te suffit de copier les fichiers qui se trouvent dans ftp://le-miroir-de-ta-fac/distfiles sur ton disque dur... mais prevois gros parce qu'il y en a normalement pour plusieurs Go..

Mais si c'est vraiment en local, ca devrait aller relativement vite...

----------

## blasserre

le lien que je t'ai donné parle de 40 à 90 Go

----------

## kopp

Hum, pour un mirroir sources c'est à dire distfiles et snapshot faut compter 40go, donc voila, tu peux peut etre le ramener a 35 sans les snapshot....

après, peut être qu'un script qui trie les dernieres versions uniquement serait le bienvenue, mais là, ça dépasse mes connaissancesn mais ça devrait bien faire diminuer la taille je pense

----------

## coriolan2

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Hum, pour un mirroir sources c'est à dire distfiles et snapshot faut compter 40go, donc voila, tu peux peut etre le ramener a 35 sans les snapshot....
> 
> après, peut être qu'un script qui trie les dernieres versions uniquement serait le bienvenue, mais là, ça dépasse mes connaissancesn mais ça devrait bien faire diminuer la taille je pense

 

Salut,

Je suis allé vérifier la taille du répertoire distfiles. Mais il n'y a que 25 Go à tout casser sur notre serveur.

Tous les serveurs ne devraient ils pas être identiques ?! J'ai fait un tour sur celui de gentoo : ftp://distfiles.gentoo.org et à ma grande surprise, j'en ai encore pour moins : 22 Go.

Une idée ?

Merci pour les précisions.

----------

## bong

C'est peut être dù au fait que les serveurs gentoo ont subit un petit ménage de printemps et que des paquets jugés "trop anciens" ont été retirés...

Peut être aussi que ceux qui parlent de 40Go comptent les packages binaires avec et je doute qu'il y en ait sur les serveurs maîtres.

----------

## scout

C'est aussi surement du à des outils de ce genre: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Download_Cache_for_LAN-Http-Replicator

----------

## coriolan2

Merci pour toutes ses réponses.

----------

## blasserre

si une fois que tu as récupéré tous les fichiers tu pouvais nous faire un petit topo sur la taille nécéssaire   :Very Happy: 

ça m'interresse d'avoir un ordre d'idée

merci

----------

## coriolan2

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> si une fois que tu as récupéré tous les fichiers tu pouvais nous faire un petit topo sur la taille nécéssaire  
> 
> ça m'interresse d'avoir un ordre d'idée
> 
> merci

 

Je me suis tapé 25.7 Go.

----------

